# E-caller



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

are you better of just to buy and ecaller or making your own out of and old car stero. What do ecallers run and would it be worth the time messing with a home made?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Build your own IMO. If you do a lot of spring snow goose hunting you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Make your own.....it works better and can be louder than the store bought ones.

I have made two.......both have 4 speakers. I have them with 50' of speaker wire and some with 100' speakers wires. I have the speakers streched through out my spread. Plus a store bought stero has about 50 watts of output to each speaker. They can sure put out the music.....plus I have one with a remote that I can turn up and down the volume as geese approach.

This site has a link with great instructions on how to make your own.

Chuck


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks for the info. What type of speakers do you recommend for the caller. the same type they use for the store bought caller or just rig some car speakers?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I used out door PA speakers. They are the horn style. I found them at Radio Shack. You can get them in a variety of sizes...mine were the 60 watt speakers.

You can find every thing you need at radio shack. speakers, speaker wire, connectors, wire nuts, wire strippers, soder gun, soder, electrical tape, etc.

One thing to get a cheap radio....go to your local junk yard or repairable shop and just ask if they have any on hand or can keep one for you. You can get a decent stero pretty cheap. Or just wait for a sale and buy a brand new one. You can find a good CD player for about $80 bucks at best buy or other outlets. Just look for the sales.

Good luck

Chuck


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

can you buy ecallers that can play with a mp3 player or would you have to make one for that also???


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

my caller is a walkman type cd player hooked to a 300w amp and 2 horn speakers. an mp3 would work this way also.


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

If you are using an amp and a walkman, an mp3 player will simply plug in where the walkman was disconnected from.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

can anyone tell me how to convert my homeade e caller that now has a car stereo in the box to a mp-3 player?how many gb mp3 player do I need?
thanks for any help.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

You need an amp to get the sound out of an mp3.


----------

